# request for apn settings .xml file. uscc



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

I am wondering if someone would be kind enough to back up there current working uscc apns with apn backup and restore app from market and post the xml file here? Would take a minute or so. It would be a help. Remember to cut your msid and min numbers first those can be filled in I don't need the personal info.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"super3devo said:


> I am wondering if someone would be kind enough to back up there current working uscc apns with apn backup and restore app from market and post the xml file here? Would take a minute or so. It would be a help. Remember to cut your msid and min numbers first those can be filled in I don't need the personal info.


There's a thread in development that provides them for you.


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I got them bit every time I save them they dissappear on me. I wanted to just restore them. I'm on ussc mesmerise but phone thinks its on verision. Just need a good xml backup to apply.


----------

